
Thiel Fellowship Application Goes Live - sz
https://apply.thielfellowship.org/submissions/new.user
======
sabj
Separate any questions about whether or not this fellowship is a good idea, I
resent that it's only people under 20... does being one or two years out from
that, but still in school, really change you in such a way?

Look forward to seeing what kind of people get chosen for this and how their
work turns out.

------
tgriesser
I wonder why the birthday dropdown in the personal information section goes
earlier than 1990, since they're only looking for under 20's

------
liuhenry
Is this just a new layout? There was an older version of the form that has
been up for a while (beginning of Nov)

~~~
sz
I just got the email to apply 3 hours ago. I would be surprised if they put
out the application without notifying their own mailing list.

~~~
aberkowitz
They put out an initial application a few weeks ago. The current version is a
replica of the old form's questions, with a nicer looking interface.

~~~
sz
Ah. Sorry for the misleading title then.

